# Texas Cigar Festival 4/14/12



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm going to try like hell to make it this year.



Texas Cigar Festival
Serious Cigars - Champions Location
Saturday April 14th - 6:30PM - 10:30PM

Tickets are $125 each plus Sales Tax (blame the State, not us) this year and go on sale at 10:00AM on Thursday February 9th in our stores and on the website.

We expect them to go fast this year so be ready. The best way to order will be via the website and not by phone.

Join us on Saturday April 14th for an evening to remember. This is a chance to meet over 20 of the best cigar manufacturers in the business, all in one place.

Our festival space is over 16,000 sq. ft., with all the trimmings. Each participant will receive a goodie bag with over 20 premium cigars along with other related items. The cigars themselves are valued at least $160. The event will be complete with a buffet of heavy hors d'oeuvres and of course, cocktails.

This is a great opportunity to meet some of the best cigar makers in the business. Click on the link to see who will be here.

To purchase tickets, click on this link.​


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

My $ situation is better this year so I am back in.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I went to this last year and loved it met some great brothers and had a blast. I just dont think I am going this year. Houston is 9 1/2 hours 1 way from Lubbock makes it a rough trip.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I live 20 minutes from there and think I'm going to pass on this one.
They may have 16,000 of festival space but only parking for 30 cars!
I tried to go to the Lito Gomez Herf they recently had and it was a disaster.
Every business in the area was threatening to tow if you park on their lot.
It's not worth the risk and the one mile walk for me, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I heard this is ready sold out?


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I went last year, it was $100. I see they have jacked up the price. I'm only going to go if one buddy from New Orleans makes it down for it, if not, I'll just pass..

I had a great time last year, and got over $100 worth of cigars easily..great drinks, decent atmosphere. Mostly just walked around smoking a cigar with a drink with my buddies. Met JD, Pete Johnson, and a few other guys...


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I heard this is ready sold out?


Yep, Serious Cigars website says they sold out.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Just received my tickets in the mail today. I will be there.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Got paid Friday. Was too late.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

I will be there, was there last year. Overall pretty good event.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Got paid Friday. Was too late.


Patrick if you are up for a road trip there is.an event in san Antonio in may.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Too bad they are sold out. I may see if I can pick up some tickets on Craigslist.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup, and I can't go again. I have prior obligations for that weekend.

What's happening down in SA?

Lone Star Cigar Event.. That it?


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok so my friend from New Orleans purchased his tickets online and did not tell me. Well, by the time he told me he was coming, they were sold out! 

So if anyone that has ONE ticket to sell, please contact me by PM. I'll pay the ticket price+tax and will offer some smokes for your help. Thanks!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Ok so my friend from New Orleans purchased his tickets online and did not tell me. Well, by the time he told me he was coming, they were sold out!
> 
> So if anyone that has ONE ticket to sell, please contact me by PM. I'll pay the ticket price+tax and will offer some smokes for your help. Thanks!!


Good luck Shawn. May also want to try craigslist


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Good luck Shawn. May also want to try craigslist


Thanks and yea i did, but the only person selling 2 tickets I found is ...

_"2 tickets. Waaaaaay sold out and with couple hundred people on the waiting list. This is an incredible event you don't want to miss. Better than the Big Smoke and it's in your back yard.

*Make me an offer and please don't waste either of our time trying to offer face value. Aint gonna happen*."_

Just by that poster saying that does not make me want to buy it! I don't mind paying for it, but this person is just looking to make a quick buck!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Thanks and yea i did, but the only person selling 2 tickets I found is ...
> 
> _"2 tickets. Waaaaaay sold out and with couple hundred people on the waiting list. This is an incredible event you don't want to miss. Better than the Big Smoke and it's in your back yard.
> 
> ...


Yeah not sure if I respect that or if it pisses me off... On one hand honest but the other that's not how a BOTL should be


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I'd buy a ticket if someone had an extra.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot do that to my wife. I men, I COULD, but it is not worth the karmic price. We are buying a house and may be moving around that time AND we have a toddler.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

How many puffers will be there this year? Maybe we can try and meet up.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't be there this year but I will be celebrating in spirit with y'all and smoke a tat I won as a door prize last year


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I would if I had a ticket. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

what no updates to thing this ??? any puffers there let us know how it is. what was in the gift bags?


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Wish I could be there for that.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah I had a blast last year ... but could not swing it. hope all who went enjoyed it.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice list. Had a blast last year also. I'll be on top of it next year and will be there.


----------

